# Recommended Glassware 16mm



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 

New tank / cabinet and lighting is on order and im beginning to gather hardware. 
Having been away from the planted game im a bit out of touch. 
What glassware does everyone recommend for inlets and outlets. 16mm. 
Not looking to spend a fortune but something with decent build quality and good water distribution is a must. 

Also, does everyone just slide the filter tubing over, and not bother clamping them with jubilee style clips? Im always worried the tubing will just come off or leak. 
(i know using clamps can lead to it cracking)!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Apr 2016)

Cal Aqua Labs and gUSH are good well crafted options available from our sponsors.
And pushing the tubing over the glass is fine...it's actually very difficult to get it back off for maintenance.
You're right, Jubilee clips would just crack the glass, and ruin the aesthetic.


----------



## tim (19 Apr 2016)

Agree with gush or cal Aqua pipes, great quality to remove the pipe for cleaning just push the filter hose a little further onto the pipe and it should come off easy enough.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Apr 2016)

tim said:


> to remove the pipe for cleaning just push the filter hose a little further onto the pipe and it should come off easy enough.


Good tip


----------



## tim (19 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Good tip


Read on UKAPS of course  not something I discovered myself


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2016)

tim said:


> Read on UKAPS of course  not something I discovered myself



Hi Tim, It hints and tips like this that make the forum so great  Legytt--- Ryan gave me the same tip when we met with other members at the W/end


----------



## Dantrasy (20 Apr 2016)

Borneo Wild make very nice glass (and stainless) pipework.


----------



## rebel (20 Apr 2016)

Glass is so eighties...go for stainless steel!

To remove pipes from glass, a little bit of heat can apparently help...


----------



## Nick16 (20 Apr 2016)

oooh i love the idea of stainless, i was forever breaking the glass ones.

The Natural Aquario ones look good and the design is interesting that they go into the cabinet.

The inflows of the borneo wild and Aqua Rebell all look too tall for a small tank. being over 30cm high, they will virtually fill a 35cm tall tank and wouldnt look as good. they should have made a 20cm version IMO.


----------



## Nick16 (20 Apr 2016)

Alternatively, i could buy the nano inlet. thats 14cm long. 

Does anyone know if the Borneo Wild inflow (not the nano size) can be cut down. 
It looks like there is a joint in the pipes just above where the holes are drilled. Is it a screw thread of just push fit?

If its a push fit, i could probably cut the pipe down by 8-10 cm and just push it back together again.


----------



## Finn (20 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> Does anyone know if the Borneo Wild inflow (not the nano size) can be cut down.
> It looks like there is a joint in the pipes just above where the holes are drilled. Is it a screw thread of just push fit?



I'm afraid it's a screw-on attachment. One other little gripe with the borneowild pipe's length is that the holes are drilled almost to the top of it. That does mean that there's low and evenly distributed suction (which is good), but if like me you want to put a pre-filter or guard over it then you've either got to do the whole lot or do a bit and tape the rest up with something. Neither option looks great. I believe the aquasabi stainless steel pipes are drilled much shorter so are easier to cover, but I don't have any personal experience with those.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Apr 2016)

I see,  thanks for the info. Its harder than i thought to find a decent set. 
It might have to be the nano borneo set then!


----------



## Lindy (22 Apr 2016)

I've ordered 2 pairs of stainless steel pipes from hk (ebay). Should be here in next couple of weeks ( I hope!) The sellers did   different sizes of pipes. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick16 (21 Jul 2016)

@Lindy any news on the stainless pipes you bought? are they any good?


----------



## Lindy (21 Jul 2016)

They are very nice. Can't complain.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Jul 2016)

Nick16 said:


> Alternatively, i could buy the nano inlet. thats 14cm long.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Borneo Wild inflow (not the nano size) can be cut down.
> It looks like there is a joint in the pipes just above where the holes are drilled. Is it a screw thread of just push fit?
> ...



The BW SS inlet pipe has a screw thread. you can buy it with or without the long part with the drilled holes.


----------

